# Albino cory cats + betta?



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

So I have a 10 gallon tank with 2 bettas (divided of course), and earlier some people suggested that I could get little cory cats for one side of the tank. Would that be ok? Too small of a swimming area? What do you feed your cory cats? I have algae pellets and bottom feeder food..

Also I want to rotate my fish. I want to move one of the bettas from the 10 gal or his 5 gal side down to a 2.5 gal. Then rotate the guy in the 2.5 up to the 10 gal, and move over the other 10 gal. Then do it again every week so that they could get new furniture and not be bored and TAILBITE. Lol is this a good idea or not? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A 10 gallon is a little small for Corydoras Aeunus but will work and Cories do well with Bettas.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

5 gallons is too small for any cories, especially albinos as they are large. Sorry.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry missed divider part thought it said 10 gallon.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

It is 10 gallon not per side though lol. Thanks anyways for your replies, its always good to check..


----------

